# 92 s4: need help cooling issues!



## audidrifter (May 19, 2007)

my friend has a a 92 s4, after he just bought the car it started to overheat and ended up melting the coolant pipe orings.... replaced them along with the thermostat and housing and new temp sensor (old one was whooped)flushed via garden hose to expell old g11 and replace with g12, welp... started the car and it didnt suck coolant down tank like how my b5's do, didnt even take a lot to begin with ran it and overheating.. filled more coolant up in top hose... still overheating, now it stays at a point on the gauge inbetween 90 and 120... realized the secondary fan also isnt kicking on... can anyone prove an air pocket issue with this motor and also heklp me get a pic of a relay diagram for cooling fan etc.. with the numbered relays and names...?

thanks any help would be majorly appreciated its gettin cold to work outside for us here lately


----------



## audidrifter (May 19, 2007)

also yes i did bleed it properly via bleeder up by heater core and pump seems to be pushing coolant through substantially but idk if its possibly not enough of a flow rate.


----------

